# MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

i've been using Valvoline Synthetic maxlife 5w-30. Is this okay to keep using or should i switch to synpower 5w-40. (they only make the maxlife syn in 5w-30)


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*

switch


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (97VWJett)*

5W-30 is not VW approved. 5W-40 is. We are talking Valvoline Syntec here...
Switch!


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*

What kind of problems could 5w-30 cause in long term(I've been using it for a while)?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_What kind of problems could 5w-30 cause in long term(I've been using it for a while)?

It's possible, though unlikely, that engine damage may occur. Things like bearings and piston rings would be affected the most. Also, a drop in fuel economy could occur. You also might run into oil consumption which is a result of piston ring damage.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (97VWJett)*

Thank you I will def switch it tommarow. What type of oil filter would you recommend?


_Modified by v-tecs suck at 4:56 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

MANN/MAHLE
Mann part # 719/30
Mahle part # OC264


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*

Valvoline Synpower 5W-30 meets VW 502 00.
A list of all oils that meet VW 502 00 specification can be had here;
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

The OP was referring to Maxlife 5W-30 which is NOT approved.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*

yes...nor is Synpower _5W-40_. However, I wanted to point out that 5W-30 can be used depending on the formulation.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at_the_speed_of_2.l0w* »_yes...nor is Synpower _5W-40_. However, I wanted to point out that 5W-30 can be used depending on the formulation.

Uhh no...5w40 is approved! 

_Quote, originally posted by *valvoline.com* »_
SAE 5w40: Provides the widest range of protection available in the SynPower motor oil line. Delivers outstanding cold temperature pumpability for rapid oil circulation at start-up. Provides a thick oil film for ultimate wear protection. Exceeds all car and light truck manufacturer’s warranty requirements for the protection of gasoline, diesel and turbocharged engines where an API SJ or CF oil is recommended. Exceeds European ACEA A3/B3 and all preceeding API Gasoline Engine Oils. Meets or exceeds the engine performance requirements for BMW, Bentley, Corvette (GM4718M), Jaguar, Lexus, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, Rolls Royce, Volkswagen, Volvo and other high performance vehicles.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (97VWJett)*

I looked everywhere around here for Valvoline Synpower 5w -40 but no one carries it. IDK what to do...


----------



## TurboDieselTech (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*

If you're going to use synthetic oil, why not use a true synthetic? Valvoline is not a true synthetic. It's a highly refined conventional oil, known as a group III oil. Also, if you want a small amount of added oil capacity and a better filter, switch the filter to VW part no. 068115561B. VW released a tech bulletin for this filter to be used on Passat 1.8T engines, to increase capacity and for better filtering. These engines use the same filter as yours.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_I looked everywhere around here for Valvoline Synpower 5w -40 but no one carries it. IDK what to do...

Order it from NAPA. Part number 966. They carry it but they don't stock it on the shelves because its bit more expensive..
Valvoline Synpower 5W-40 indeed *IS* true synthetic oil. Its group 4! Also, 5W-40 has a TBN of 10. Most other oils you get on the market have TBN 9 or lower.


_Modified by vasillalov at 4:12 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*

Perhaps I am mistaken, if so I apologise. But according to the VW 502 00 listing I posted a link to The Valvoline SynPower 5W-40 is not approved. Perhaps it is approved under VW 500 00 or VW 501 01. But seeing as how the original poster has a 2000 I assumed that VW 502 00 was the standard.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_
It's possible, though unlikely, that engine damage may occur. Things like bearings and piston rings would be affected the most. Also, a drop in fuel economy could occur. You also might run into oil consumption which is a result of piston ring damage.

if anything, using a 5w-30 instead of a 5w-40 should increase the fuel economy since 5w-30 is a thinner oil. Either way i'm sure all else being equal 5-30 vs 5-40 would not even be noticeable in the fuel economy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

This publication is incomplete.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_if anything, using a 5w-30 instead of a 5w-40 should increase the fuel economy since 5w-30 is a thinner oil. Either way i'm sure all else being equal 5-30 vs 5-40 would not even be noticeable in the fuel economy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

5w30 means that the oil, when cold, is a 5 weight oil. This is relatively thick. As it heats up it will get no thinner than a 30 weight oil. 
5w40 means that the oil, when cold, is a 5 weight oil. This is relatively thick. As it heats up it will get no thinner than a *40* weight oil. 
5w40 would thin more than 5w30. A oil that thins out more will produce less friction when warm. Perhaps VW found the oil was too thin for bearings and such.
I will stand corrected on the above info though. That is a nice chart


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (TurboDieselTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboDieselTech* »_If you're going to use synthetic oil, why not use a true synthetic? Valvoline is not a true synthetic. It's a highly refined conventional oil, known as a group III oil. Also, if you want a .

Group III oils are just as good as group IV oils. Name ONE oil brand that can be commonly found on shelves that is a group IV. None of them can be found at any shelf, not commonly anyway. Most synthetic oils in the united states are considered to be a group III. Most group IV can only be found by internet, ie: Redline, Amsoil, etc.
But I agree with you, i don't consider a Group 3 a 'true' synthetic, which is why i use amsoil. In Germany, it is illegal to call a group 3 a truly synthetic formulation. That being said, my moms 88 camry got 600k miles off of Synpower.
I am currently running pennzoil platinum 5w30 on my jetta,,,it does the job. I can't justify spending that much more money in shipping, plus already high prices to use amsoil or any other group IV that i can't get through store shelves.


_Modified by ctuagent117 at 7:31 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_
5w30 means that the oil, when cold, is a 5 weight oil. This is relatively thick. As it heats up it will get no thinner than a 30 weight oil. 
5w40 means that the oil, when cold, is a 5 weight oil. This is relatively thick. As it heats up it will get no thinner than a *40* weight oil. 
5w40 would thin more than 5w30. A oil that thins out more will produce less friction when warm. 

True! 

_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_Perhaps VW found the oil was too thin for bearings and such.

.. And that is why it is approved?
Linkie for the non-believers: http://dubpix.com/~vasil/SynPower.pdf
And some more reading material: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2115738


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*

So we have conflicting information!

_Quote, originally posted by *http://dubpix.com/~vasil/SynPower.pdf* »_
States that Valvoline SynPower *5w40* meets VW 502 standards _however_ the date on this information is 6-24-04!



_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/product/certified_pre_owned.Par.0011.File.pdf* »_
States that Valvoline SynPower *5w30* meets VW 502 standards _however_ the date on this information is 7-25-06!

Long story short, you will probably be just fine running either one but if you are worried about your warranty, if applicable then run 5w30.
Also, I don't see where Valvoline "SynTec" or "MaxLife" even shows up on either list. So at least use SynPower.


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboDieselTech* »_If you're going to use synthetic oil, why not use a true synthetic? Valvoline is not a true synthetic. It's a highly refined conventional oil, known as a group III oil. Also, if you want a small amount of added oil capacity and a better filter, switch the filter to VW part no. 068115561B. VW released a tech bulletin for this filter to be used on Passat 1.8T engines, to increase capacity and for better filtering. These engines use the same filter as yours.

It is a full synthetic. That is probably why it's called Valvoline Syn[thetic] Power. Not trying to be a jerk or anything. I am just pointing out facts.


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_Group III oils are just as good as group IV oils. Name ONE oil brand that can be commonly found on shelves that is a group IV. None of them can be found at any shelf, not commonly anyway. Most synthetic oils in the united states are considered to be a group III. Most group IV can only be found by internet, ie: Redline, Amsoil, etc.


Redline is available in WA at your local B&B Autoparts for $8 per quart.










_Modified by 97VWJett at 9:25 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (97VWJett)*

Well since 5w-30 synpower is approved should i just use that or should i get the 5w-40? Correction the oil i've been using is a 10w-30 maxlife synthetic........


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_Well since 5w-30 synpower is approved should i just use that or should i get the 5w-40? Correction the oil i've been using is a 10w-30 maxlife synthetic........

Dude,
Just look at the bottle! If it sais VW 502.00 then USE it. If there is no reference to this VW 502.00 standard, then switch!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*

vasil... when did you move. I always somewhat chuckled at your "free vag com scans in WV" I didn't realize people went to WV.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_vasil... when did you move. I always somewhat chuckled at your "free vag com scans in WV" I didn't realize people went to WV.


HAHAHHA! I actually spent my undergraduate years in Southern West Virginia. It was awesome in many ways and at the same time sucked in many other ways. Overall, I must admit that I kinda miss WV at the moment because I had so much fun there.
I now live in Northwestern OH. Its my first semester of graduate studies. As soon as I am done with my Master's, I am hauling ass to somewhere warmer like Miami! But we'll see... Things change, so do people...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*

good deal. I actually used to travel to WV for habitat, but that was in the coal country and I can only assume I did not get a true look at how WV really is. Good luck with grad school.


----------



## the_riddler (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Oil Opinion (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Dude,
Just look at the bottle! If it sais VW 502.00 then USE it. If there is no reference to this VW 502.00 standard, then switch!

He's right. I just swithced to "Valvoline Max Life Full Sythetic" and it meets 502.00, 505.00, and 505.01. The owner's manual says 5w40 or 5w30 is fine. the VW came with 5w40 though.


----------

